# Pulled stomach muscle??



## MissMandieMitz

Has anyone ever pulled a muscle in their stomach?? 

I'm in some serious pain right around my bellybutton area. I can hardly even move. Even when I don't move, I get these sharp pains... but it feels like im being punched in the stomach.

My husband suggested that maybe I pulled a muscle. If so, is there anything I can do to get rid of some of this pain?? I've tried taking some tylenol already and it's not helped :cry::cry:


----------



## JJay

It's really easy to pull muscles when you're pregnant. I've done it loads of time, it's really painful but will go after a day or two :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

My acupuncturist just gave me a lecture about being careful with the abdominal muscles during pregnancy.
Apparently we already need to start rolling to our sides before sitting up (many women will be fine right now, but some won't and its good to get into the habit)... sitting up directly from a lying down position or similar movements can put too much of a strain on our abdominal muscles which are being stretched and strained already.

As for recovery.. probably the same as any pulled muscle... painkillers (tylenol for us) and rest!
If you have a belly support band it might be a good time to use it? Help your muscle rest a little?


----------



## MissMandieMitz

lisaf said:


> My acupuncturist just gave me a lecture about being careful with the abdominal muscles during pregnancy.
> Apparently we already need to start rolling to our sides before sitting up (many women will be fine right now, but some won't and its good to get into the habit)... sitting up directly from a lying down position or similar movements can put too much of a strain on our abdominal muscles which are being stretched and strained already.
> 
> As for recovery.. probably the same as any pulled muscle... painkillers (tylenol for us) and rest!
> If you have a belly support band it might be a good time to use it? Help your muscle rest a little?

I'm thinking I must have done it when I was getting out of the bathtub last night. I don't remember it hurting before I got in, but it really hurt once I got out.

I will look into getting a belly support band! I had one during my first pregnancy but got lost somewhere between moves :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I'm assuming that was a mild/lukewarm bath? ;)


----------



## MissMandieMitz

lisaf said:


> I'm assuming that was a mild/lukewarm bath? ;)

Of course! Actually, I used to love hot baths, but since becoming pregnant I've been getting very hot alot easier, so can't get much warmer than lukewarm :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

lol just checking ;)


----------



## cowgirlmilo

I want to thank you all that already posted imfo on this.:thumbup:
I was reaching yesterday putting kicten stuff away and pull my muscle in my belly. It really hurt and for the rest of the day. I got sick after I did that and when my baby was moving it really hurt. 
I'm still tender today on my belly and will do what I seen, thanks:flower:
This is my 2nd pregnancy n loving it :happydance:


----------



## sm0988

Good morning ladies! I'm new here. Just got my BFP at 17 dpo which is 3 days after my expected period. I'm probably too early to get my questions answers by a Dr so I haven't tried. Is it normal to have a twitchy, tickling, pulling sensation in your lower abdomen? I have cramps but they do not hurt. I'm just wondering what is normal so any advice would be great!


----------



## sm0988

Sorry I did not mean to post on your thread


----------



## manda_roo20

I've pulled my muscles a couple if times since beginning to grow....always when turning over too quick in bed and yes it's very painful! Weird too as I teach dance and twist and turn and jump etc a lot without pulling anything, yet rolling in bed does! Humph. Xx


----------



## BlueJayBabe

Regarding the pulled muscle...try putting ice packs on it. Wrap some ice in some towel and put over the area no longer than 10 mins. You can do this a few times a day. It helps heal the muscle and will make you feel better faster.


----------

